# Graphics2D: String vertikal zeichnen



## Vatar (19. Mai 2005)

Moin Moin

Wie im Titel steht, möchte ich mit Graphics2D einen String vertikal zeichnen. Leider kann ich in der Methode paintString(..) nur die Anfagnskoordinaten setzten und keine Endkoordinate!.

Wie muss man so etwas machen?

thx


----------



## Thomas Darimont (19. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Schau mal hier:

```
/*
 * Created on 19.05.2005@12:32:11 by Darimont
 *
 * TODO Licence info
 */
package de.tutorials.training;

import java.awt.Graphics2D;
import java.awt.Point;
import java.awt.event.MouseAdapter;
import java.awt.event.MouseEvent;
import java.awt.geom.AffineTransform;

import javax.swing.JFrame;

/**
 * @author Darimont
 */
public class VerticalStringPaintingExample extends JFrame {

    public VerticalStringPaintingExample() {
        super("VerticalStringPaintingExample");

        setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE);

        addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter() {
            public void mousePressed(MouseEvent e) {
                Point p = e.getPoint();

                AffineTransform at = AffineTransform.getRotateInstance(Math
                        .toRadians(-90), p.x, p.y);
                Graphics2D g = (Graphics2D) getGraphics();
                g.setTransform(at);
                g.drawString("www.tutorials.de", p.x, p.y);
            }
        });

        setSize(320, 240);

        setVisible(true);
    }

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        new VerticalStringPaintingExample();
    }
}
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## Vatar (19. Mai 2005)

Super. Danke.
Gibt es etwas ähnliches wie diese AffineTransform auch fürs SWT (sprich den GraphicContext)? 
Im Moment vergewaltige ich das SWT nämlich mit dem hollongate-plugin (Java2D innerhalb von SWT nutzen). Aber wenn ich das direkt im SWT machen könnte wäre natürllich schöner.


----------

